# Hello from the Texas Panhandle



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm a panhandlin' man handlin' post holin' high rollin' dust bowlin' Daddy. And I ain't got no blood veins I just got these four lanes of hard Amarillo Highway.

I'm Jim from Texas and happy to make your acquaintance!


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice to meet you. Hope you are doing ok.  

From reading your post I am in the mood to listen to Marty Robbins


----------



## willowtigger (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi Jim and welcome


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello Jim

  very nice to meet you


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 27, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Jim!  Texas is a beautiful state, spent nearly 5 years in the DFW area, the people are just fantastic there!


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

PGen98 said:


> Welcome aboard, Jim!  Texas is a beautiful state, spent nearly 5 years in the DFW area, the people are just fantastic there!


I'm up in the high country, 3500 feet above sea level here. Totally different world. More cattle than people. Wide open spaces as far as the eye can see. I lived in Dallas for two years though.


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow where I live I am -1 meter sea level. I would not survive on your altitude haha


----------



## Catsmother (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> Wow where I live I am -1 meter sea level. I would not survive on your altitude haha


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> I'm up in the high country, 3500 feet above sea level here. Totally different world. More cattle than people. Wide open spaces as far as the eye can see. I lived in Dallas for two years though.



Sounds fantastic!  Loved driving through the big open spaces, so I imaging living in them is quite serene!


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> Wow where I live I am -1 meter sea level. I would not survive on your altitude haha


Football teams from downstate don't want to come up here to play us. When they do they bring their oxygen bottles and cold weather gear. It's harsh up here, you gotta be tougher than a two dollar steak to make it here.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

PGen98 said:


> Sounds fantastic!  Loved driving through the big open spaces, so I imaging living in them as quite serene!


The view typically, from my front deck in the evening.


----------



## PGen98 (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> The view typically, from my front deck in the evening.
> View attachment 867


Absolutely gorgeous!  I do miss those huge Texas skies...you get a good sunset here in AZ, but Texas was a whole different level.


----------



## lavalamp (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> The view typically, from my front deck in the evening.
> View attachment 867


Lovely!


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> From reading your post I am in the mood to listen to Marty Robbins


Remastering songs from vinyl then digitizing them is a hobby of mine. Here's my latest effort, click to play on any device it is perfectly safe, it's my own server.



			http://eipnetworks.com/raceison.mp3


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow that's great quality. I have lots of LP's. I used to spin the turntables in a group. But most dont sound that new anymore


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> Wow that's great quality. I have lots of LP's. I used to spin the turntables in a group. But most dont sound that new anymore


It's a lot of work to get 'em sounding that good. Time consuming. Which any good hobby should be, keeps your mind occupied and keeps you outta trouble.


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

So true. Hobbies are perfect for that. And I was not joking about Marty Robbins. My mom used to play his music a lot and I love it. Listening to it now


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> I'm a panhandlin' man handlin' post holin' high rollin' dust bowlin' Daddy. And I ain't got no blood veins I just got these four lanes of hard Amarillo Highway.
> 
> I'm Jim from Texas and happy to make your acquaintance!


have you got a cowboy hat one by any chance?

Welcome BTW.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

I took this one from the 1940s, and to it I added myself playing drums, slap fiddle and second fiddle and even added my voice to the backing vocals. Hank Williams SR and the Drifting Cowboys, "I'll have a new body I'll have a new life." I left it noisy when he intros it, just for historical perspective.



			http://eipnetworks.com/newbody1.mp3


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> have you got a cowboy hat one by any chance?


"I don't wear no setson but I'm willin' to bet, son - that I'm big-a Texan, as you are." -- From a song lyric

Actually Resistol is my hat and yep I have several.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> Marty Robbins. My mom used to play his music a lot and I love it.


Same here, she had all his records. I particularly love "The Hanging Tree" and it took me until I was in my 30s to really understand what it's really about.


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> I took this one from the 1940s, and to it I added myself playing drums, slap fiddle and second fiddle and even added my voice to the backing vocals. Hank Williams SR and the Drifting Cowboys, "I'll have a new body I'll have a new life." I left it noisy when he intros it, just for historical perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eipnetworks.com/newbody1.mp3


Wow that sounds amazing. You did a great job of that. Something to be proud of.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> Wow that sounds amazing. You did a great job of that. Something to be proud of.


Here's the original before I added my own instruments to it. Just for reference.



			http://eipnetworks.com/newbody.mp3
		


It was SPOOKY having Hank in my studio, I felt his presence actually.


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> "I don't wear no setson but I'm willin' to bet, son - that I'm big-a Texan, as you are." -- From a song lyric
> 
> Actually Resistol is my hat and yep I have several.


I have a vision of John Candy and a strong texas accent.... Forgive me. Resistol would be my next guess.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> I have a vision of John Candy and a strong texas accent


The reality is Stone Cold Steve Austin. I was bald before it was cool.


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> Same here, she had all his records. I particularly love "The Hanging Tree" and it took me until I was in my 30s to really understand what it's really about.


Thats a great song, just listened to  it again, been a while. I like El paso because of the lyrics and the feelings I had for a mexican girl. And big iron ofcourse. But those are like his well known songs I know.


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> The reality is Stone Cold Steve Austin. I was bald before it was cool.


My husband is going that way but I think it's nice. So your from Austin?


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> I like El paso because of the lyrics and the feelings I had for a mexican girl


The sequel is cool, "El Paso City."


----------



## Welf (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> Here's the original before I added my own instruments to it. Just for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet it was!

I like what you did with the song a lot. Gave it a more modern feel without touching the integrity and feel of the original.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> My husband is going that way but I think it's nice. So your from Austin?


No ma'am. About 750 miles NW of there. Texas Panhandle. Wildorado.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Welf said:


> I like what you did with the song a lot. Gave it a more modern feel without touching the integrity and feel of the original.


That's a week of my life, working on it 6 to 8 hours a day for six days, to get that.


----------



## Cazcat (Mar 27, 2021)

Pig Hip said:


> No ma'am. About 750 miles NW of there. Texas Panhandle. Wildorado.


Okay cool.


----------



## Pig Hip (Mar 27, 2021)

Cazcat said:


> Okay cool.


Waaaaaay up here where the Buffalo still roam.


----------



## Lee (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey @Pig Hip nice to meet you. 

Welcome


----------



## Foxy (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey Texas in the house, home to some of the world's greatest guitar players like SRV, Johnny Winter & Billy Gibbons! So nice to make your acquaintance @Pig Hip.


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2021)

hiya Jim. welcome. My co admin Skyon is from  texas.


----------



## marti (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## loneliness (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome @Pig Hip 

Good luck on the Admin duties.


----------



## Kivessout (Mar 30, 2021)

@Pig Hip


----------



## Kyng (Apr 2, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Jim! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Spice (Apr 2, 2021)

Enjoy the board Jim.


----------



## kikipetie (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi Pig Hip  Welcome to the forum


----------

